# Physiognomy: How to look Neuro-Typical?



## Deleted member 1973 (Dec 13, 2019)

*Physiognomy* is the art of deducing the predominant temper and other characteristic qualities of the mind from the outward appearance, especially from the features of the face. 

I always make these wide eyes, creepy expression when I'm around somebody.

Have bad eyesight, as well.

How Do I fix this?​
Example:


----------



## maxmendietta (Dec 13, 2019)

jst b confiden bro


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Dec 13, 2019)

maxmendietta said:


> jst b confiden bro


nigga what?! I didn't know it was that easy!


----------



## BigBoy (Dec 13, 2019)

i do the same thing. whenever i see someone from a distance i squint/adjust my eyes and they think im squinting at them.

this girl doesnt talk to me anymore bc i did it to her a few times. she sat next to me in class and didnt even say hi today.


----------



## Gunna (Dec 13, 2019)

dont


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Dec 13, 2019)

Gunna said:


> dont


----------



## Bewusst (Dec 13, 2019)

You can't, only to a certain degree at best. Personality is always being judged first by face (mostly) and body (to a lesser degree). 

Which personality traits exactly do you wanna express with your looks?


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Dec 13, 2019)

Bewusst said:


> Which personality traits exactly do you wanna express with your looks?


Both.


----------



## Bewusst (Dec 13, 2019)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> Both.


Which ones


----------



## Gunna (Dec 13, 2019)

on a serious note, try to relax ur face. check for any tension


----------



## Mysticcc (Dec 13, 2019)

try to be relaxed and move/act in a natural way, like nobody is watching or staring at you, i know that it sounds bluepilled or whatever but i think it actually works


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Dec 13, 2019)

Have good posture

be high testosterone

don’t need to worry about anything else. Stressing about “looking neurotypical” will only make things worse.


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Dec 13, 2019)

calm down all movements slow and supressed emotion

/thread


----------



## moggingmachine (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 795 (Dec 13, 2019)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> nigga what?! I didn't know it was that easy!


Who is this dude?


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Dec 13, 2019)

Guess What? said:


> Who is this dude?


​


----------



## Blackpill3d (Dec 14, 2019)

better posture 

tan

white teeth


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Dec 14, 2019)

Blackpill3d said:


> better posture
> 
> tan
> 
> white teeth


How do I better my posture?


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Dec 14, 2019)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> How do I better my posture?


over

perfect posture = perfect jaw and occlusion

if you dont have this, it cannot be achieved


but you could fix somethings like anterior pelvic tilt and forward head posture + mewing


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Dec 14, 2019)

Dr Shekelberg said:


> ou could fix somethings like anterior pelvic tilt


Have this.

How do I fix this?


----------



## Deleted member 2856 (Dec 14, 2019)

honestly relax and be calm.Show no emotion when moving with the exeption of laughing.


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Dec 14, 2019)

Johnny said:


> Show no emotion when moving with the exception of laughing.


Will loke like

a psycho.


----------



## Deleted member 2856 (Dec 14, 2019)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> Will loke like
> 
> a psycho.


lmao maybe but way better that the gif above.


Johnny said:


> lmao maybe but way better that the gif above.


made me lol


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Dec 14, 2019)

Johnny said:


> lmao maybe but way better than the gif above.
> 
> made me lol


Silence Dark Triad MAXXING. 

Worth trying.


----------



## LowTierNormie (Dec 14, 2019)

No more coping.
You will always look weird at your height. People will either think that you are just a child or that you are some random manlet trying too hard for whatevee you do.


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Dec 14, 2019)

LowTierNormie said:


> No more coping.
> You will always look weird at your height. People will either think that you are just a child or that you are some random manlet trying too hard for whatever you do.


BLACK-PILLED


----------



## LowTierNormie (Dec 14, 2019)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> BLACK-PILLED


Didn't wanna lie lol.
Assuming you were normal height, you should focus on socializing. Only after going clubbing a few times, getting a few beers with some normie friends and doing other normal shit you will know what being NT is about


----------



## JustTrynaGrow (Dec 14, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> i do the same thing. whenever i see someone from a distance i squint/adjust my eyes and they think im squinting at them.
> 
> this girl doesnt talk to me anymore bc i did it to her a few times. she sat next to me in class and didnt even say hi today.


You obviously didn't say hi either then


----------



## LowTierNormie (Dec 14, 2019)

JustTrynaGrow said:


> You obviously didn't say hi either then


This.
Stop trying to over analyze every fucking detail.


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Dec 14, 2019)

JustTrynaGrow said:


> You obviously didn't say hi either then


----------



## JustTrynaGrow (Dec 14, 2019)

LowTierNormie said:


> This.
> Stop trying to over analyze every fucking detail.


over analysing is a high E trait.
Legit only fix is lowering E somehow.


Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> *Physiognomy* is the art of deducing the predominant temper and other characteristic qualities of the mind from the outward appearance, especially from the features of the face.
> 
> I always make these wide eyes, creepy expression when I'm around somebody.
> 
> ...


Just act more calm? 
I'm gonna assume your aspie. Biggest giveaway when someone has aspbergers syndrome is being too far one end of the scale IE constantly acting like a dancing monkey or just being quiet all the time.

obv there's a lot more to it tho


----------



## BigBoy (Dec 14, 2019)

JustTrynaGrow said:


> You obviously didn't say hi either then


i didnt know she was sitting next to me. shes not in my period, she came in to finish her work. she looks different from last year so whemever i turned around and saw her side i didnt realize it was her. it wasnt until she got up and brought a friend over to help her that i realized it was her.

but she smiles when she sees me(smile that she gives everyone when she sees them), but i dont smile back since im tired and depressed all the time, i want to tho but i dont want it to be seen as fake. that could be another reason.

i overanalyze everything. but if you saw me u would for sure think im high t. i have very broad shoulders and a masculine face, very strong browridge, etc. i have high prenatal t as well.



LowTierNormie said:


> This.
> Stop trying to over analyze every fucking detail.


read above, i didnt know she was there. i dont look at ppl when they come next to me. the day before the same girl(i didnt realize it was her) was abt to sit next to me(prob her seat during her actual class), but when she saw my face she asked a girl behind her if anyone sits there and walked off even tho the girl said idk. if she asked me there was a probabilty i woulda said yes and she woulda been stuck sitting next to me. i didnt know it was her tho, i thought it was some shy girl who didnt want to sit next to another person jfl.

so yea, it was defo something i did that hindered our actuaniceship bc we used to say hi to each other, but the other day when i was abt to in the hallway she looked away and pretended i wasnt there.

idc that much since we arent in the same classes so it doesnt affect me. but i feel bad since its something i prob did.



JustTrynaGrow said:


> over analysing is a high E trait.
> Legit only fix is lowering E somehow.
> 
> Just act more calm?
> ...


do u think i might be aspie? cuz thats legit me. but the two or three ppl i asked dont thinks im weird or acting weird, selection bias since they were close friends, i feel that way tho.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 14, 2019)

jfl at that face you make while turning around


----------



## Vermilioncore (Dec 14, 2019)

Every emotion and fear and thought in my mind manifests itself into my facial expressions which is wy people think im always either afraid, depressed, or staring into nothingness like a retard


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Mar 16, 2020)

Bewusst said:


> Which ones


I wanna be calm / sociopathic.


JustTrynaGrow said:


> more calm?
> I'm gonna assume your aspie. Biggest giveaway when someone


Never been diagnosed, so idk


----------



## Deleted member 3593 (Mar 16, 2020)

looks wise it’s all about looking high trust - high set brows, soft eye area, good skin.

all in all it’s really in your facial expression and overall mannerisms past that threshhold. If you’re truly relaxed and confident you’ll look the part (think about tense people - bad posture, head down, hunched, etc).


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 16, 2020)

always try to be CALM. ALWAYS.


----------



## Chad1212 (Mar 16, 2020)

maxmendietta said:


> jst b confiden bro


Also you missed the most important fact:take 210 showers a day and get like 50 haircuts a week


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Mar 16, 2020)

like what @Too$hort said, you need high trust eye area. also, “looking NT” is high trust eye area + pheno (surfer/frat/skater if you’re white) and good clothing (not gym shorts and a graphic tee).


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 16, 2020)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> like what @Too$hort said, you need high trust eye area. also, “looking NT” is high trust eye area + pheno (surfer/frat/skater if you’re white) and good clothing (not gym shorts and a graphic tee).


and if you'r coffee with milk pheno ? is it over ?


----------



## Xander578 (Mar 16, 2020)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> like what @Too$hort said, you need high trust eye area. also, “looking NT” is high trust eye area + pheno (surfer/frat/skater if you’re white) and good clothing (not gym shorts and a graphic tee).


over 4 evil eye areacels


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Mar 16, 2020)

Too$hort said:


> looks wise it’s all about looking high trust - high set brows, soft eye area, good skin.
> 
> all in all it’s really in your facial expression and overall mannerisms past that threshhold. If you’re truly relaxed and confident you’ll look the part (think about tense people - bad posture, head down, hunched, etc).


Exactly. The best looking people to women are always high trust/medium trust eyebrows.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 16, 2020)

Dope said:


> Exactly. The best looking people to women are always high trust/medium trust eyebrows.


definitively true. Hunter eyes to an extreme extent is a pure meme


----------



## Xander578 (Mar 16, 2020)

streege said:


> definitively true. Hunter eyes to an extreme extent is a pure meme


you mean my eyes don't look good???


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Mar 16, 2020)

streege said:


> definitively true. Hunter eyes to an extreme extent is a pure meme


They're not bad to have, but not even close to a requirement.

I've heard some copers on here say "their Hunter eyes are their best feature", when you can get a similar result with some filler injections


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 16, 2020)

Dope said:


> They're not bad to have, but not even close to a requirement.
> 
> I've heard some copers on here say "their Hunter eyes are their best feature", when you can get a similar result with some filler injections


i have yet to see more than 1 guy that has true hunter eyes irl - ie hooding made by neandertalish very low set browridge as simon smth, very wide pfl, and very narrow pfh, with a good downturned medial canthus - so it doesn't even really exist irl.
Having a fairly hooded eye area is good tho as you said, but not a requirement too. Most people, in fact, who have hooding have feminine browridge on average, ie high set as chico.


Xander578 said:


> you mean my eyes don't look good???


this is not hunter eyes but you tried to give it the vibes, so it already look neandertalish tbh.
So over.


----------



## cyberjap (Mar 16, 2020)

are you


moggingmachine said:


>


 autistic?


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Mar 16, 2020)

Xander578 said:


> over 4 evil eye areacels


low trust eyes r overhyped here


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Mar 16, 2020)

Be GL


----------



## UnderCovrN0rmie (Mar 16, 2020)

if you want to be nt then stop thinking about physiognomy and shit


----------



## elfmaxx (Mar 16, 2020)

I used to think this guy was a troll when I saw his posts on lookism now I'm pretty sure he has autism.
That aspie stare he just posted sealed the deal for me tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Mar 16, 2020)

wtf is looking neurotypical being below 3 psl makes u look non neurotypical but above that you look normal

over 4 u cuks tbh


----------

